# Dublin dog collar, pink hoodie, Tagnabbit



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

There was a power shortage yesterday, and it broke our thermostat. It gets around 100 degrees F or hotter in my area so I really couldn't sleep last night. I decided to quickly put together the short-sleeved hoodie that I made a pattern for recently. I didn't want to make it fancy since it's just a test hoodie, and I intended to make it loose fitting. I think I'll still take the pattern in to get it to fit just a little tighter. 

Venus is wearing her new Dublin Dog Collar in size XS. If she had a smaller neck, then it wouldn't work at all. The collar says 5"-9" neck, but Venus has a 7" neck. The collar won't bend around the closer the holes get to the hardware. I got the collar because I don't like the frayed/fuzzy look that results from her scratching a regular collar. These collars are supposedly very durable, no stink, and wash easily with soap and water. They're made of some polymer. I can only see them being ruined by chewing. I like the feel and the look of the collar and the hardware. I hate old or dirty looking collars so hopefully this works. The XS size is nearly impossible to find. I bought 3 different colors/designs, and I hope they come out with new XS ones.

I got her a Tagnabbit which allows for easy tag changes between collars and of the tags themselves. The Dublin Dog Collar has such a thick d-ring that a regular split ring tag wouldn't work. I really like the look and swivel of the Tagnabbit, but I'll have to see if it doesn't drop tags. I know at least one person that has had tags slip off of it due to a weak spring in the latch. The latches on the one I got seem strong. 

Tagnabbits just came out, and I found them at Petco near the collars.


----------



## Electrocutionist (Jul 10, 2010)

That is really good! And she is such a pretty model


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Really cute dog and really cute hoodie I love it.I wish I could make stuff like that.Then I could make stuff for my boy Radar.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Great job on the hoodie - if that was a test one I can't wait to see the new and improved ones - I am TERRIBLE when it comes to sewing anything. 

Sorry to hear about your thermostat - it was a horribly hot night last night here in the OC and I think tonight is going to be worse. YUCK!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

She's such a pretty girl. I can tell she really loves her familly and she's really happy. What great pic's.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

O'h I just read your whole post, look how she models her little neck. So sweet.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

MakNLFi said:


> Great job on the hoodie - if that was a test one I can't wait to see the new and improved ones - I am TERRIBLE when it comes to sewing anything.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your thermostat - it was a horribly hot night last night here in the OC and I think tonight is going to be worse. YUCK!



It doesn't seem as hot today but only by a couple of degrees. I'm inland in the Temecula area so I'm dying without an AC. Luckily my husband decided to get brave and try to install a new thermostat this morning. It was already baking at 7 in the morning.



Thanks for the compliments everybody.

I try to do a good job on the clothes to make them look like ready made. I have to make clothes for her since 99% of things from the store need altering. Often it's harder to alter than it is to just make something new.

Here is the new hoodie after I altered the pattern that I made. It's still somewhat a tester because I didn't use my serger. I didn't want to rip out serger stitches which are just like the ones used in ready made clothes. There are a lot more stitches when using a serger.

I think the hoodie is the right size now, and I'm ready to make a lot more of this style.


I like how it fits much better around the chest and the neck. She is tiny around the neck and shoulders so everything sort of slips down lower on her body.


----------



## skwerlylove (Apr 24, 2010)

What an absolutely gorgeous little model! Love that hoodie, by the way! Sooo cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol @ the name tagnabbit! hahahaha  adorable hoodie and model of course! love the collar


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the hoodies! And what an adorable model!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

she's a wonderfull model, love her little sweaters


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

She is an absolutely gorgeous little model, i love the colours of the hoodies


----------

